

Downside of freelancing online - GetSerio

What are the negatives of freelancing, consulting online? Working for clients in different time-zones, managing multiple invoices, not having in-person communication with clients, etc.?
======
ivan452
Sure, payments can be late, communication is a bit harder but sometimes even
easier because for everything you have a paper trail. But I don't see this as
big issues with freelance programming.

My biggest issue is lack of personal communication, not with clients but with
other programmers. Seeing how others do stuff, communicating with them, or
just casually talking can be a great way to discover new things and/or get new
ideas. This is what I see as a biggest negative side of freelancing.

------
JacobAldridge
There are 3 key elements to any consulting:

1) Tell the client what you're going to do 2) Do it 3) Tell them you've done
it

Even on-site consultants can make the mistake of failing to communicate at the
various steps (Sales, Delivery, Service) along the way. While it's harder to
do remotely (no water cooler talk) you also have the advantage of knowing this
from the start and therefore scheduling / managing from the get-go.

You may need some tax advice, and IANAA but pricing and invoicing can be
fairly straightforward. When I've done it, I've usually quoted in the client's
currency but invoiced in mine at the appropriate exchange rate. This can cause
some ups and downs for your margin, but I'll take 95% of something over 100%
of nothing. Good luck!

------
ryanckulp
Every client thinks they're your only client. Firedrills become commonplace.
Nobody pays on time because they never see you in person, therefore they don't
humanize you as worthy of punctual compensation. ETC.

------
eswat
Proper payment across currencies can become thorny and lead to unintended
delays in payment. I noticed this more with bigger companies who insist on
payment by cheque and need the figure out the logistics of creating it and
mailing it properly for another country or continent.

If they’re not set up to predominantly have their communication done through
online, it will be difficult to stay privy of decisions made offline that
could affect your delivery of the project. This isn’t so bad with smaller or
low-risk projects, but can derail others big time.

------
GetSerio
Also, someone is always trying to get you to do it; faster, AND cheaper, AND
better, all at the same time.

------
GetSerio
Do you use online workplaces like GetSerio, Freelancer, oDesk, etc., Or do you
work independently?

